# Artist-Designed Footwear Company Looking for New Artists



## BucketFeet (Feb 7, 2014)

How do you get your artwork in front of thousands of new eyeballs all over the world every single day? Become a BucketFeet artist and get your designs made into a pair of shoes sold in over 20 countries. Get started here.


----------

